# [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Evo / Deluxe / Premium



## xTc (3. August 2009)

*Sammelthread zum Asus
P7P55D Evo / Deluxe / Premium*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spezifikation*

Um die Spezifikationen anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Spezifikation folgt bald.




*Bios*

*- Bios Downloads P7P55D Evo -*

Version 0209: KLICK
(Release Bios)


*- Bios Downloads P7P55D Deluxe -*

Version 0209: KLICK
(Release Bios)


*- Bios Downloads P7P55D Premium -*

Sobald verfügbar.


*- Bios Bilder -*




*Downloads:*

*- **Handbücher** P7P55D Evo -*

Download Handbuch: KLICK


*- Handbücher P7P55D Deluxe -*

Download Handbuch: KLICK


*- **Handbücher** P7P55D Premium -*

 Sobald verfügbar.



*- Treiber -*

Treiber für euer entsprechendes Modell findet Ihr hier: KLICK




*Bilder*


*Links*


​


----------



## Galaxy345 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

Hmm ?

Habens die Mainboardhersteller endlich kapiert (abgesehen von Gigabyte)
dass vielen das Design nicht ganz unwichtig ist ?
Schau mer mal was die Benchmarks sagen werden

Darf ich hier einen Tread erstellen ?
Ich wüsste auch noch ein anderes Mobo das geil ist (MSI) 
Kann aber auch gerne jemand anderer erledigen


----------



## xTc (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

So, auch vom Asus P7P55D Deluxe sind weiter Bilder aufgetaucht. Ihr findet diese  HIER

Ich finde, das Board schaut recht schick aus. Die Funktionen sind natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Asus hand endlich das alte Farbschema wie bei den P5Q-Boards über den Haufen geworfen. Das neue Design wirkt in sich stimmiger. 


Gruß


----------



## GTXForce (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

Das Board sieht nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

ich frag mich welchen vorzug das maximus III gegenüber diesem haben wird??


----------



## xTc (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*



Naumo schrieb:


> ich frag mich welchen vorzug das maximus III gegenüber diesem haben wird??



Technisch werden die beiden Boards relativ identisch sein. War ja beim P5Q Deluxe und Maximus II Formula auch. Teilweise war das P5Q Delx. beim übertakten einen Tick besser. Es brauchte geringere Spannungen und schaffte einen höheren FSB, gerade bei Quad-Cores.

Gravierende Unterschiede wird es bei den Features aber geben. Das M III F ist vollkommen aufs übertakten ausgelegt.


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

ich glaub ich werd mir dann das M3F holen.. 
das evga wird denk ich zu teuer für den normalen betrieb sein.. weil so hardcore sachen mit dice benchen und so des will ich gar nicht also wird das meine erste wahl sein


----------



## NFSC (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

Das Board hat aber schon ein Schwarzes pcb oder?


----------



## xTc (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*



NFSC schrieb:


> Das Board hat aber schon ein Schwarzes pcb oder?



Ja, das Board wird ein schwarzes PCB haben.


----------



## NFSC (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

ne dache nur weil ich bilder gesehen hab mit braunem pcb


----------



## Der Dudelsack (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

Die Optik finde ich schon mal gelungen.

Dann muss nur noch die Leistung stimmen


----------



## Chrisch (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*



NFSC schrieb:


> Das Board hat aber schon ein Schwarzes pcb oder?


Das PCB soll schwarz sein, hat aber wie Asus typisch nen braunen touch.. Habs hier neben mir liegen 

Ansonsten macht es nen sehr guten Eindruck  

@ xTc

Hier findest du das aktuelle Bios (0209), Handbuch (eng.) usw....

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1156/P7P55D_Deluxe/

Gruß
Chris


----------



## NFSC (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*



Chrisch schrieb:


> hat aber wie Asus typisch nen braunen touch..



fällt das arg auf? ^^


----------



## Chrisch (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

Ne, da gab es auf jedenfall schon wesentlich schlimmere 

Ist halt nicht sonen schwarz wie von Intel oder eVGA.


----------



## Naumo (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

hast auch ne cpu zum testen ^^


----------



## Chrisch (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

Sogar 2 :p


----------



## NFSC (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*

ich wart noch auf tests. Bin mir immernoch nicht sicher ob doch lieber am3 -.-


----------



## axel25 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Asus P7P55D Deluxe*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Sogar 2 :p



Und woher hast du Board und CPU?
Die kommen dich erst im September


----------



## Powder_Machine (29. August 2009)

Schau mal auf Geizhals.


----------



## xTc (5. September 2009)

So und wieder eine kleine News. Im Forum von XtremeSystems sind weitere Bilder des finalen P7P55D Premium gepostet worden. Die Bilder findet Ihr HIER

Gruß


----------



## McZonk (5. September 2009)

Jetzt gibts auch noch von mir 2-3 Bilder aus London.

Interessant ist die Zusatzkarte, die "echtes" Sata-6G ermöglicht und so den Flaschenhals (namentlich wohl die PCIe-x1 Anbindung des Controllers) umgehen will. Auf dem Papier war das System im HDTach-Bursttest tatsächlich deftig schneller. Ob man da jetzt aber derart viel Vorteile im Alltag hat, wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Chrisch (7. September 2009)

@ xTc

auf dem Asus FTP gibts schon seit längerer Zeit auch neue Biosversionen für die Boards 

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1156/


----------



## snajdan (15. September 2009)

Ratet mal was heute mit der Post kam


----------



## TKing (17. September 2009)

Ja bei mir kommt morgen auch das ASUS P7P55D PRO P55 an...zwar nur zum zusammenbauen und kurz testen aber bin mal gespannt auf den neuen i7 860...


----------



## snajdan (17. September 2009)

Bei mir komm morgen das MIIIF, darauf bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Chris1805 (24. September 2009)

@snajdan  (und alle, die es wissen):

Wie hoch sind eigentlich die Kühlkörper beim Deluxe um den CPU-Sockel herum an der höchsten Stelle?

Ich plane nämlich, mir das Board für meinen zukünftigen i860 zu holen.

Kühlen wollte ich den nämlich gerne mit dem Prolimatech Megahalems und ich habe ein wenig Sorgen, dass der Kühler mit den Kühlkörpern des Deluxe kollidiert...


----------



## Warhead78 (24. September 2009)

Man könnte noch erwähnen, daß das Premium das erste Board mit Sata3 ist. Und da SSDs in zukunft günstiger und werden...und bald auch an die Grenzen von Sata 2 kommen....

PS: ob der Prolimatech Megahalem da drauf passt interessiert mich übrigens auch


----------



## snajdan (24. September 2009)

wenn ich mic hnicht verechnet habe, sind die kühlkörper genau 2cm hoch


----------



## Chris1805 (24. September 2009)

2 cm nur? Dachte, die wären höher (zum Glück sind sie es nicht  ).

Somit müsste der Megahalems in der Höhe ja eigentlich passen

(4cm Höhenunterschied zwischen CPU und Kühlrippen des Kühlers, klick mich für die Zeichnung von Prolimatech) 

Wenn der Abstand nun noch stimmt, kann man ja ggf. sogar höheres RAM verbauen, wobei...ich bezweifle, dass sich da das Layout von den X58 Boards groß unterscheidet (bezgl. Abstand CPU-Lüfter <-> vorderen RAM-Slot, bei Vollbestückung)


----------



## snajdan (24. September 2009)

also mit nem nordwand und doppelter lüfterbestückung konnte ich slot 1 nicht benutzen, ok beim p55 sowieso egal, weil man jeweils slot 2 und 4 absofort bestücken "muss"


----------



## neo9903 (24. September 2009)

Heute angekommen:

Grund für um dieses Board zu kaufen:

Die Maximus 3 Serie ist hässlich (ich mag kein Rot)  und da P7p55D Deluxe hat kein Esata auf dem Backpanel (ist mir sehr wichtig).

Ist noch nicht eingebaut aber kommt demnächst( mit 8GB Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 1333 Cl7 + I7 860).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woti88 (25. September 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand den unterschied von evo und pro nennen ausser das das evo 2 lan ports hat?


----------



## M4tthi4s (25. September 2009)

Das Evo hat noch zusätzliche Taster, um das Mainboard auch
ohne angeschlossene Gehäuseverkabelung zu starten...
braucht man normalerweise aber eh kaum.


----------



## woti88 (25. September 2009)

Und das BIOS und die Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten sind ansonsten beim PRO ident zum EVO?


----------



## Warhead78 (25. September 2009)

ich würde mir gerne das premium holen, wegen der sata3 anschlüsse. Soll ja irgendwann mal ne SSD als systemplatte rein. Hat jemand das premium und kann mal seine meinung dazu kund tun?


----------



## neo9903 (26. September 2009)

Das EVO hat auch noch einen SATA Controller mehr am Board und damit 8 SATA + 1 ESATA  wobei auch noch eine Blende für einen 2. ESATA Port dabei ist. und wie gesagt Dual GB lan.
Pro hat 7 SATA + 1ESATA


----------



## Chris1805 (26. September 2009)

Was mich brennend interessiert ist, wer von euch das Deluxe mit RAM-Vollbestückung betreibt und was für RAM definitiv stabil läuft (1333 oder 1600er, CL egal)


----------



## woti88 (28. September 2009)

Gut,auf zwei mal lan kann ich sehr gut verzichten genauso auf den zusätzlichen SATA Port.Läuft 1600er Ram stabil und wie siehts mit OC aus?


----------



## M4tthi4s (28. September 2009)

Also ich nutze seit 2 Wochen selber das *Asus P7P55D Pro*, bis jetzt bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.
Ich habe das Board zusammen mit i5-750 und 4GB DDR3-1600 CL8 von Corsair im Einsatz.
Übertaktet habe ich die CPU mal auf 3,36GHz (21*160MHz).

Dadurch läuft der RAM dann auf 1600MHz, mit Prime95 getestet... absolut stabil.
Nur die Temperaturen machen mir mit dem Boxed-Kühler Sorgen, sodass ich ersteinmal nur Standard-
Takt eingestellt habe, wodurch der RAM maximal mit 1333MHz läuft.
Muss ich halt auf passende Wasserkühler für Sockel 1156 warten.


----------



## neo9903 (29. September 2009)

Auf den P7p55D evo liefen bei mir 8GB (4x 2GB) Gskill Ripjaws DDR3 1333 CL7-7-7-21 @1,5V auf DDR3 1600 CL 7-7-7-24 @1,65V stabil. OC: I7 860 zz auf 3,8GHz @1,33V weiter wurde noch nicht getestet (muss erst WLP wechseln).

Grundsätzlich bin ich zufrieden mit dem Board, da auch Eist/Speedstep bei OC funktioniert.


----------



## Lauren (29. September 2009)

Ich werde mir wohl auch das Asus P7P55D Pro zulegen. Weitere Zutaten sind dann:

Intel Core i5-750
Scythe Zipang 2		
G.Skill RipJaws Kit 4GB PC3-16000U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-2000)
Evtl. noch Palit GTX 275, 896MB (momentan habe ich noch eine 8800GTX).

Hoffe der Speicher läuft rund (auch bei evtl. Vollbestückung mit 2 x 4GB RipJaws). Bin auch nicht sicher, ob der Zipang dann noch ausreichend Platz hat. 4GHz sollten dann hoffentlich bei Luftkühlung drin sein.


----------



## Lindt (21. Oktober 2009)

Könnte mir jemand sagen, was die Unterschiede zwischen dem Evo/ Premium und dem Deluxe ist?
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?


----------



## lancelot (21. Oktober 2009)

Zeigt bei euch das Board die korrekte Ram Anzahl an. Habe ein P7P55D und bei mir zeigt es beim Start nur 2040 Ram an bei einem 2 GB Riegel und bei einem 4GB Riegel 4080 MB. Ist das normal?????

Gruss Lancelot


----------



## Blasphemy (23. Oktober 2009)

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem standart P7P55D und z.B der Deluxe Version?


----------



## WarRan'][' (17. November 2009)

Das kannst du dir selbst beantoworten  Guck zB auf alternate.de oder Hardwareversand.de nach und dann siehste wahrscheinlich einige  unterschiede.


Hab aber ne andere Frage:

Wenn ihr die wahl hättet zwischen :

*Asus Maximus III Formula*

und dem
*
Asus P7P55D (Ob evo, premium etc. egal)*

welches würdet ihr nehmen und WARUM?

kann mich nich ganz entscheiden


----------



## McZonk (17. November 2009)

Die Gegenfrage lautet: Was willst du mit dem Board denn machen? (Media-Freak? OC-Freak? Raid?)


----------



## Duron (19. November 2009)

> Hab aber ne andere Frage:
> 
> Wenn ihr die wahl hättet zwischen :
> 
> ...


 
Die Maximus Boards (Formula/Gene) haben einen besseren Sound und vereinfachen das Übertakten. Vom übermäßig hohem Übertakten würde ich bei den 1156 Boards aber eh die Finger lassen, daher würde ich mir den Aufpreis sparen. Das Geld dann doch lieber in ein P7P55D investieren (Version je nach Anschlüsse die man braucht), denn mit diesen Boards kann man völlig ausreichend übertakten.

Desweiteren gibt es jetzt die neue P7P55D*-E* Serie mit USB 3.0 und SATA 6G.


----------



## MrNice1975 (27. November 2009)

Bin mit dem Board auch mehr als zufrieden und bin so frech den Thread um das *ASUS P7P55D* LE zu erweitern.


----------



## Topas93 (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ichfinde mein asus p7p55 pro sehr zufreiden in allen belangen oc, anschluesse, layout, design, erweiterungs moeglichkeiten mhab also keine makel entdeckt


----------



## Toobie (11. Januar 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich meinen 1600er Ram auch als 1600er laufen lassen kann, statt 1333er? Auf meinem P7P55D Evo?


----------



## Naumo (11. Januar 2010)

der 750 hat nur den 10er multi.. also gehen nur 1330 bei nem bckl von 133
um deine 1600er auch auszulasten musst du die cpu übertakten, spreich auf 160bckl was in 3,2GHz cpu takt resultiert.. einen guten kühler vorausgestzt
dann sind aber leider auch die ganzen stromsparfunktionen sinnfrei und der turbo weg, wenn du die spannung nicht auf auto lässt.. 
wenns auf auto lässt dann kanns sein dass dein brett zu stark overvoltet und dir brennt der sockel durch..


----------



## stillshady (12. Januar 2010)

> Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich meinen 1600er Ram auch als 1600er laufen lassen kann, statt 1333er? Auf meinem P7P55D Evo?



stell mal im bios auf x.m.p. dann müssten sie auf 1600 laufen.


----------



## Toobie (15. Januar 2010)

laut dem asus heft muss ich d.o.c.p nehmen.. aber da wird er nur als 10700er erkannt.

läuft der rest dann trotzdem noch ohne probleme?


----------



## Bloodcyclon (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hab mir vor zwei Wochen das Asus P7P55d gekauft und will gerade die Daten von meinen alten IDE-Festplatten auf meine neue SATA schaufeln. Dazu hab ich die alte IDE-Platte ganz normal mit dem MB verbunden - aber die Platte wird nicht erkannt!
Einmal mit Cable Select-Jumper Setting und einmal mit Master-Setting. Beide male Fehlanzeige.
Was ist denn da los? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
Und ja, die Platte tut einwandfrei, in einem externen Gehäuse arbeitet sie und wird auch vom Rechner erkannt.

Gruß Bloody


----------



## Insidious (3. Februar 2010)

Bloodcyclon schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab mir vor zwei Wochen das Asus P7P55d gekauft und will gerade die Daten von meinen alten IDE-Festplatten auf meine neue SATA schaufeln. Dazu hab ich die alte IDE-Platte ganz normal mit dem MB verbunden - aber die Platte wird nicht erkannt!
> Einmal mit Cable Select-Jumper Setting und einmal mit Master-Setting. Beide male Fehlanzeige.
> ...


 
Hast du den JMicron-IDE-Controller im Bios aktiviert?


----------



## miagi.pl (21. Februar 2010)

kann mir vll einer sagen wie die Temperaturen der southbridge aussehen?!

Waere ein Wasserblock eventuell noetig oder sind auch ohne Luftstrom die Temperaturen problemfrei?!


----------



## window7fan (22. Februar 2010)

Frage was für einen Sockel hat das Mainboard Asus P7P55D Premium

da ich eventuell darüber nachdenke mir dieses zu holen anstelle meines jetzigen EVGA p55 FTW 200

aber wemm es einen schlechteren Sockel hat, dann lass ich es lieber und warte auf die Directx 11 karten von Nvidia


----------



## miagi.pl (22. Februar 2010)

@window7fan

dein post wirkt auch mich so als haettest du ziehmlich wenig ahnung und waerst verwirrt... oder meinst du damit die probleme beim uebertakten?!

falls nicht alle p55 mobos haben den selben sockel "1156"
das EVGA p55 FTW 200 ist bullshit wenn du wirklich viel bandbreiten haben willst also mehrere grafikkarten, Raidcontroler und SSD-Drive in die  Pci-e Slots stecken willst dann bist du mit einem x58 Mainbaord mit 1366 Sockel und Intel i7 920 besser beraten. 
Wenn das garnicht der fall ist nimm z.B. das Asus board bzw. so eins hier ASUS P7P55D-E, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBN0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland dann haste sogar schon usb 3.0

Das EVGA p55 FTW 200 ist wie ein fahrrad an das ein motor angeschraubt wurde und das nun zum preis eines motorrads verkauft wird... es ist aber immernoch ein fahrrad


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

Nutzt einer die U3S6-Karte? Ich würde gerne mal meine
Schreib-Lesegeschwindigkeiten vergleichen.


----------



## dr-snow (23. Februar 2010)

hey leute...

ich hab seit ein paar tagen follgendes system am laufen:

CPU: core i7 860
Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
RAM: 4x2GB Kingston DDR3-1600 CL8 XMP
Board: ASUS P7P55D -e Deluxe (Bios ist auf dem neusten stand)
Netzteil: BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt / BQT E6
Graka: 9800GTX XFX

hat einer mit dem board oder mit dem ram erfahrung? ich versuche mich gerade mal ein bisschen beim OC. die werte die ich erreiche sind echt weit weg von dem, was ich erreichen wollte!!!
ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht so ganz hinter den qpi takt gestiegen. kann mir jemand ein bisschen helfen?

danke....

PS: ich weis auch, dass nicht jede cpu, ram, mainboard immer gleich aufliegen müssen... also das es da schwankungen gibt 
wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich schon ein bisschen erfahrung auf dem gebiet habe. in meinem link könnt ihr ja auch mein altes system sehen.)


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (24. Februar 2010)

@ toby

denn du docp ausgewählt hast musst du im gleichen bios fenster die geschwindigkeit manuell auswählen .. das ist ein eigener menüpunkt der erst kommt, wenn man docp auswählt .. dort kannst du dann 1300,1600,1800 etc auswählen

bezüglich des themas

wenn ich manuell auf 1600 ram einstellung gehe, verliert mein i5 750 die stromsparfunktion .. gibt es ne möglichkeit höheren tak aber mit stromspar zuerhalten ?

und

@ windows fan 

meinst du den sockel hersteller ? foxconn lotus ?


----------



## Topas93 (3. März 2010)

Hm mal ne frage wie konnte es ne defekte graka schaffen den 1. pcie slot meines p7p55d pro unbrauchbar zu machen?


----------



## fluegelmann (18. März 2010)

Also ich habe eine P7P55D LE und habe das Problem dass eine externe VERBATIM 1 GB eSATA Platte bei Systemstart vom JMicron Prozess nicht erkannt wird. Dementsprechend kann ich keine Datensicherung auf die ext. Platte machen.

Unter Windows 7 wird die Platte aber sehr wohl gefunden.

Neuestes BIOS 1307 ist drauf.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit externen eSATA Platten?

/meinereiner


----------



## Holdman (28. März 2010)

Ich hätte ebenfalls eine Frage, undzwar habe ich vor das P7P55 Deluxe zu kaufen, komme aber überhaupt nicht damit zurecht welcher Ram jetzt kompatibel ist. DD3 ist schon klar und da ich 1333 wollte wäre das jetzt auch noch eine Bedingung. Doch in der Beschreibung bei einem Anbieter im Internet (Ich sage aus dem Grund "Schleichwerbung" jetzt nicht mehr) steht unter der genaueren Beschreibung der unterstützen RAM-Geschwindigkeit z.B. PC3-10600. 

Frage 1: Fällt unter den Bereich "PC3-10600" auch z.B. PC3-10666?

Frage 2: Muss der Ram eine bestimmte Versorgungsspannung haben oder ist das dem Mainboard "egal"?


----------



## M4tthi4s (31. März 2010)

Eine Antwort auf deine 1. Frage weiß ich grad auch nicht.
Zur Spannung: Du benötigst Speicher mit maximal 1,65V.
Idealerweise nimmst du welchen mit 1,5V.


----------



## Holdman (31. März 2010)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort, ansich ist das Problem für mich geklärt, da ich schon bestellt habe ^^. Falls Rückfragen enstehen, weiß ich ja an welchen Thread ich mich wenden muss


----------



## Toobie (2. April 2010)

Ich hab mal die DRM Spannung im Bios von 1,5 auf 1,65 erhöht, aber der 16000er Ram wird immernoch als 10700 erkannt :/


----------



## M4tthi4s (4. April 2010)

Um mit einem i5-750 DDR3-1600 nutzen zu können, muss die CPU mittels BCLK von 160MHz übertaktet werden.
Das ist der Nachteil des i5 gegenüber eines i7-860, der bietet nähmlich einen Speicherteiler mehr, sodass auch
bei 133MHz schon DDR3-1600 möglich sind.


----------



## vad4r (14. April 2010)

Hi,

welches der Boards ist denn aktuell zu empfehlen, das Deluxe hat ja wohl kein USB3 / SATA3 ?
Oder doch lieber gleich ein P7H57D-V EVO ?


----------



## Insidious (14. April 2010)

SoenniTDI schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welches der Boards ist denn aktuell zu empfehlen, das Deluxe hat ja wohl kein USB3 / SATA3 ?
> Oder doch lieber gleich ein P7H57D-V EVO ?


 
Du kannst das Deluxe in der Ausführund "-E Deluxe" nehmen, 
dann hast du USB3.0 und SATA3. Allerdings ist es günstiger
die "alte" Variante (also ohne -E) zu nehmen und die U3S6-Karte
drauf zu stecken.

Das P7H57D-V Evo basiert auf einem andren Chipsatz (H57 nicht P55).


----------



## vad4r (21. April 2010)

Insidious schrieb:


> Du kannst das Deluxe in der Ausführund "-E Deluxe" nehmen,
> dann hast du USB3.0 und SATA3. Allerdings ist es günstiger
> die "alte" Variante (also ohne -E) zu nehmen und die U3S6-Karte
> drauf zu stecken.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort.

Habe jetzt ein paar Tage drüber geschlafen und bin zu dem Entschluß gekommen, das ich auf USB3 und SATA3 verzichten kann und das Board bei 100 Euro kosten soll.
Wenn ich mehr für das Board ausgebe, kann ich auch gleich auf Sockel 1366 springen, was ich nicht möchte.
SLI benötige ich auch nicht, was wohl der größte Vorteil der "Deluxe" Edition ist. Genauso wie dieses Bedienteil auch nicht benötigt wird. Der CPU soll einmal gut OC eingestellt werden und nicht mehr angerührt werden.

Ich würde mir auch ein Gigabyte Board holen, da sie bei den günstigeren Boards mehr bieten - komme aber gegen dieses blaue PCB nicht an....

Das mit dem anderen Chipsatzim P7H57D-V Evo wußte ich, aber da ich dann die Grafikeinheit des i5 nutzen kann, wäre dies ja nur vom Vorteil. Ansonsten hat der H57 doch keinen Nachteil zum P55, oder?


----------



## Thicker (25. April 2010)

Hallo

ich habe eine Frage zum Board kann ich die neue Generation an Mainboard mit meinem alten Netzteil betreiben?
Cooler Master eXtreme Power 550W ATX 2.01 (RP-550-PCAP) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


MFG


----------



## mike86 (9. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen wollte nur mal fragen wie weit man mit nem deluxe board kommt mein pro macht bei fsb 455 dicht 

danke mfg


----------



## Insidious (10. Mai 2010)

mike86 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen wollte nur mal fragen wie weit man mit nem deluxe board kommt mein pro macht bei fsb 455 dicht
> 
> danke mfg


 
Bist du sicher, dass du im richtigen Thread gelandet bist?


----------



## Livingston (3. Juni 2010)

Thicker schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zum Board kann ich die neue Generation an Mainboard mit meinem alten Netzteil betreiben?
> Cooler Master eXtreme Power 550W ATX 2.01 (RP-550-PCAP) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
> ...



Das kommt darauf an, was du so drin hast. Ich hatte ein 600W Netzteil und eine Asus P7P55D-E PRO mit i5-750 Prozessor. Da hatte das Netzteil schon leichte Schwierigkeiten, wenn der Rechner mal komplett vom Strom getrennt war. Es konnte bis zu 10 Minuten dauert, bis der PC wieder ansprang.
Dazu kamen bei mir noch diverse HDDs und USB-Geräte. Irgendwann wollte es nicht mehr, als ich dann ein Gigabyte Board dran hatte.

Auch wenn oft gesagt wird, dass die Netzteile ausreichend sind: Wenn ein gewisses Alter erreicht ist, dann bringen die nicht mehr genug Power.


----------



## daJones (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte mir das ASUS P7P55D-E Deluxe (mit USB 3.0) kaufen. Außerdem sollen dazu 8GB DDR3-RAM angeschafft werden.

Welche RAM-Speed 1333, 1600, etc. kann ich auf dem Board maximal verbauen?


----------



## Sonic51 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.
ich habe das normale P7P55D.
ich habe mir eine Creative X-Fi Fatality zgelegt.
Diese ist per PCIe anzuschliessen, jedoch ist der einzige kleine passende Slot direkt unter der Graka,
wodurch diese keine Luft mehr bekommt und sich mega aufheizt...
...kan mir einer sagen ob die Grafikleistung nachlässt, wenn ich sie in den 2ten normalen PCI-Slot stecke?
Danke


----------



## k.meier (11. Dezember 2010)

@Lvingston: Zu deinem Board, das ich mir jetzt auch besorgt hab gibts die ganzen Asus tools ja dazu. HAst du die installiert bei dir und laufen die korrekt. (Turbo V braucht keiner in Wirklichkeit oder?)

lg


----------



## lambama (28. Dezember 2010)

hallo, ich habe das p7p55d-e.
das hat usb 3.0.
komischerweise bricht aber mit ner externen usb 3.0 festplatte die Übertragungsrate von anfänglich ca. 120 mb/s bis runter auf usb 2.0 standard 30 mb/s. Außerdem hab ich das Problem auch mit dem Supertalent Supercrypt usb 3.0 16gb.
Der Usb 3.0 Controller ist auf dem neusten Stand.
woran könnte das liegen??

Update: bei ATTO bekomm ich die vollen Schreibe- und Lesegeschwindigkeiten. Aber leider ist das ja nur theoretisch....


----------



## [GER] Tobi (27. Januar 2011)

Moin moin,
ich wollt mal ganz blau Äugig fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die SATA Controller zu testen, die auf dem Mainboard verbaut sind.....
Sonst scheinen 6 Festplatten gleichzeitig kaputt zu sein.

Es geht um das Asus P7P55D Sockel 1156.

Ich hab da nämlich folgendes Problem:
1. Statt zu booten hängt er ab und zu mit der Meldung (ca. jeder 4te Boot):
A Disk read error occurred. Press STRG+ALT+ENT to restart.
Die Festplatten sind aber neu. Und das Problem tritt weiter auf. Sind die 
Festplatten wo anders angeschlossen, konnte ich es bisher nicht feststellen.

2. Teilweise extrem lange Ladezeiten auch von anderen Festplatten.

Deswegen meine Vermutung, dass der Controller auf dem Board hinüber ist.
Hilft da vielleicht auch nur ein BIOS update?

mfg
Tobi


----------



## SiQ (22. Oktober 2011)

Sonic51 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> ich habe das normale P7P55D.
> ich habe mir eine Creative X-Fi Fatality zgelegt.
> Diese ist per PCIe anzuschliessen, jedoch ist der einzige kleine passende Slot direkt unter der Graka,
> ...


 
Ja, da der zweite PCIe Slot x1 ist. Der obere ist x16.

MfG


----------

